# *** Equine Thread! ***



## YoshiHCG (Feb 21, 2012)

Can't see one on here so thought I'd make a thread for all the horse lovers and enthusiasts as I know there's a few of you ^.^ talk about your own ponies/horses on here, post pics, debate news (grand national, upcoming shows, olympia, HOYS) and just chat about everything and anything  

I'll be giving updates on my own pony Red who is undergoing some R&R after a very crap winter  Also going to actually be showing and jumping this year on a friends pony  

So post away ^^


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

A couple of threads have been started before but didn't take off for long 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/561634-random-horse-pony-donkey-chat.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/743351-lets-talk-horses-ponys.html


----------



## YoshiHCG (Feb 21, 2012)

Esarosa said:


> A couple of threads have been started before but didn't take off for long
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/561634-random-horse-pony-donkey-chat.html
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/743351-lets-talk-horses-ponys.html


Oh  Didn't see them! Lets try and keep this one going then  do you have anyy of the 4 legged muppets? :lol2:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

YoshiHCG said:


> Oh  Didn't see them! Lets try and keep this one going then  do you have anyy of the 4 legged muppets? :lol2:



I wish, but alas they're out of my price range. Maybe one day if I win the lottery, then I can satisfy my Andalusian craving.

I've been riding since the age of four though. (24 now)


----------



## YoshiHCG (Feb 21, 2012)

Esarosa said:


> I wish, but alas they're out of my price range. Maybe one day if I win the lottery, then I can satisfy my Andalusian craving.
> 
> I've been riding since the age of four though. (24 now)


 
I've been saving for so long and Red was a bargain really - he's costing me plenty to get better though (worth it)! 

Ah my dream is a pure Friesian or possibly a Gypsy Vanner


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Here is my ickle Princess Luna 

Luna was 12 last week. She is a 32" miniature shetland


----------



## BeckyLou (Jul 1, 2009)

I been riding for about 16 years. Used to help out with my auntie's 15.2hh Welsh Section C x Arab for years. Loved him to pieces, despite being the only horse to manage to throw me off so far! Broke my heart when he was given away.









Now though, I've bought myself a little 14.1hh(approx) New Forest x Cob youngster to bring on, called Diesel. He's such a little character and everyone loves him. Nothing seems to phase this little guy - Found his 17hh Cleveland Bay pal hiding behind him in the field the other day, scared to death of a tractor running down one of the fields while Diesel just carried on grazing. Now I'm wondering about starting some in-hand showing locally with him.


----------



## YoshiHCG (Feb 21, 2012)

Luna is looovely! Love the snow pictures haha

Diesel is pretty gorgeous too  He'd do fab at in-hand I bet, lovely face, what kinda training do you do with him?

I've had loan ponies for 4-5 years, ridden for about 10-11 years now. Got Red in May 2011, he's a chunky so and so usually, with bags of character, just gotta get the chunk back now since the rubbish winter!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Heres our animal sanctuary`s 4 rescued ponies
Minnie, Milo and Maggie the 3 Dartmoor Hill ponies and Merlin the mini shetland:flrt:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Diesel is beautiful

Lots of lovely ponies! arent we lucky :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## YoshiHCG (Feb 21, 2012)

Agreed! Gorgeous ponys  I have a soft spot for shetlands...must resist buying one if I see it at the sales >.<

My reddy roo


----------



## BeckyLou (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks! Just realised that first picture must've been not long after we got him. Right little fuzz ball that'd never been rugged, scrappy little mane from sweet itch and horrible overgrown hooves. I'll have to remember to get some new pictures when the weather picks up. We've had to start from the ground up with him, picking up feet etc but it's worth it. Few months on and nNow he's learning to canter with a rider  A girl on the yard who's trained up a dressage horse had a go the other day, so I snapped a quick pic.









Luna's so cute! Gotta admit, I too have a bit of a soft spot for shetties. And the dartmoors are stunning. Red's very handsome, reccon he knows it too haha.


----------



## BeckyLou (Jul 1, 2009)

Oh! Forgot to add, my cousin's little girl's having a major op in the next few days, so they're having a party for her and fundraiser for the hospital tonight. They've had a cake made for the event, and there's a mini icing Diesel on it 'cause the kids adore him. Not really very horsey, but I love this cake lol


----------



## YoshiHCG (Feb 21, 2012)

:flrt:Lovely, amazing cake haha. Sounds like your doing a fab job with him, hope your cousins lil girl is ok 

Red is off to a new yard tomorrow, will snap some pics for you all  Hopefully the start of something good  More grass, a stable/shelter and lots of lovely new pony friends for him  :2thumb: 

He had the dentist on saturday...that did not go down well, he reared so much because he's not used to it, caught me on the arm several times (ow) luckily he doesn't have shoes or I'd have probably been in A&E with a broken wrist!! Got them done in the end and he's all happy now and can chew properly! It's so important to have the dentist out! I realise this so much more now.


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

My 16.2 ex racer, Tigger!
He's been out on loan for about a year now, I miss him a lott!
















The day I got him ^
























Stopped off at mcdonalds drive in!
I don't have many pictures of him recently, but he looks amazingg!


----------



## YoshiHCG (Feb 21, 2012)

Haha that's amazing, I love the macdonalds drive through  ... How come he's on loan? I bet you do miss him, he is beautiful!


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

I don't have the time or money for him at the moment, the lady he's on loan too is keeping him for another year, so hopefully I'll either be all settled in a job by then or I'll have to think about selling him to her, I don't want to pass him around from home to home, it's best for him to be settled in a place he knows :\

Thankyou! Your horse Red is stunning, I love his colour!


----------



## YoshiHCG (Feb 21, 2012)

Aw thats a shame  I've had red on loan for a little while due to same reasons; cant bear to let him go though, no matter what i've decided, hes had enough happen in his life and he has commitment issues  lol took me a long time for him to like me! Hope you can keep him!! He is just totally gorgeous!

Thanks  He is a little bit pretty...he's down in his passport as bay i think?! lol, i call him liver chestnut, he goes dark in the summer! Cant wait to start riding him again, he was so comfy! <3


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

Awwh, how long has he been on loan for? Yeah I'm dreading next year when I have to make a decision, I'll miss him like crazy! He's had a horrible past too, so I'm just scared of him being sold on and put back into that life again! 

He looks like a cherry bay in that photo, I want him! haha. Awwhh, Tig is the most uncomfortable horse to canter on, he's so damn bouncy! :')


----------



## YoshiHCG (Feb 21, 2012)

He's been on loan for only about half a year ish if that, sucks so bad! Aw  I really hope you can keep him! That's why I won't sell red anymore...i just can't trust anyone to love him like i do...

Haha he does a bit, he's a fluffy numpty. When he was chunky he was sooo comfy to trot! Haha didn't move a muscle, i rode bareback, did wonders for my seat! haah!


----------



## YoshiHCG (Feb 21, 2012)

Well the painful day finally came, I sold my beautiful red  It hurt so bad but i know it's whats best for him! he's going to be spoiled and happy in his new home i know it  <3


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Heya. Well we have 8 horses lol. Started rescuing them but now are concentrating on breeding the cream dilution gene to make quality sports horses.

Here are some photos not all the horses because some have a camera phobia for some reason lol

This is our 14.2hh gypsy vanner mare Ria. She was rescued a couple of years ago and has been here since. She is unbroken but we will perhaps try in a year or so when shes not in foal to hopefully break her. Shes due to have a foal by a cremello arab cross saddlebred stallion next month










This is our 15hh connemara cross tb mare Magic. She used to be my sisters show jumping mare but since my sister gave up shes been used for the odd ride. She is currently up for sale 










This is my 14.2hh welsh section D mare Honey who is my pride and joy. We have been through so much together and she is always there. I love her to bits. Currently at stud to the cremello arab cross saddlebred stallion 










This is Phoenix who is 2 years old and standing at 15.2hh. Hes Honeys foal from the cremello stallion and is turning out quite nicely if not a little bonkers haha










Seem to have lost some photos so will upload them when i find them.

We also have a shetland called Gizmo, 16.2hh coloured filly called Anna, 16.3hh coloured mare called Inca and a 16hh bay gelding called Brychan


----------



## YoshiHCG (Feb 21, 2012)

selina20 said:


> Heya. Well we have 8 horses lol. Started rescuing them but now are concentrating on breeding the cream dilution gene to make quality sports horses.
> 
> Here are some photos not all the horses because some have a camera phobia for some reason lol
> 
> ...


They are all beautiful horses! you are so lucky, i'd adore any of them!

I know what im going to be looking for in the future now, would love a cob mare, coloured with good bone and some feathering, not too young but again not too old, between 15-16hh  definitely a mare because eventually i'd like to breed her and raise the foal myself! However if the perfect mare comes along all my extra bits will just go out the window haha when you know, you know. Wish i could just have my awesome 3 back  I've loaned many ponies/horses but 3 really touched my heart, seamus the pony who taught me everything about jumping and learning to just go with it and not be so afraid, rosie who taught me bareback and what loving a horse really means, she was my everything  lost those two when i went to college and had no time, really really regret it too! and benji my first proper horse 16.3hh cob x tb who tested all my strength and fears, showed me falling off isnt so bad and that you gotta just get back on...and he taught me alot about my position and how horses minds work, one in a million, had to give him up for college too ...

The sad part is i know where each one of those 3 are, all within reaching distance and i'll probably never get the chance to own them...i know benji is happy and safe, seamus is with a fantastic pony club family...but rosie, she was something special and i'm hoping one day she might come up for sale because i am not losing that chance ever again...

thought i'd add photos to this too...

Seamus 14.2hh connemara x gelding:

























Benji (recent photos yay I got to go see my boy after 3 years and ride him!!) 16.3hh cob x tb gelding:

























and Rosie, my beautiful girl, i miss her every day and just always have a little hope of her being mine one day...13.2hh welsh c mare (soberton lines):









































anyway enjoy  having a bit of a sad day today so been reminiscing, hence this post...


----------



## Embo (Jun 7, 2012)

I loan a 17.2hh full Shire mare called Mo. Just for hacking and the odd bit of schooling, but she's not a proper riding horse by any means! She's a successful show mare and was used as a breeding machine for years (some of her babies are champions, so I hear) and was re-backed but because of her age and past, it's difficult. As a hacking horse, she's perfect -pretty much bombproof but unbalanced and clumsy! Always tripping over her own big feet! And sometimes can be a right diva!!

I took her on almost a year ago just to plod about on after a looooong break from horses. I would like to move on to something a bit more advanced but at the same time don't want to give her up as she's so adorable! Luckily a couple of my friends let me ride their horses so a bit of variety and proper riding. Lessons hurt these days lol.

I was very close to having my own earlier in the year, but the owner pulled out. Then I moved in with my BF and now could not even begin to afford it! 

It's always been a lifelong dream to have my own and maybe one day but for now, I'm half-happy sharing. Unfortunately her owner doesn't really know what she's doing half the time and isn't as confident around Mo as I am... this sort of thing never bodes well...


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

My colt Phoenix


----------



## YoshiHCG (Feb 21, 2012)

Embo said:


> I loan a 17.2hh full Shire mare called Mo. Just for hacking and the odd bit of schooling, but she's not a proper riding horse by any means! She's a successful show mare and was used as a breeding machine for years (some of her babies are champions, so I hear) and was re-backed but because of her age and past, it's difficult. As a hacking horse, she's perfect -pretty much bombproof but unbalanced and clumsy! Always tripping over her own big feet! And sometimes can be a right diva!!
> 
> I took her on almost a year ago just to plod about on after a looooong break from horses. I would like to move on to something a bit more advanced but at the same time don't want to give her up as she's so adorable! Luckily a couple of my friends let me ride their horses so a bit of variety and proper riding. Lessons hurt these days lol.
> 
> ...


I adore shires and all heavy horses!! they are such beautiful big majestic animals  your very lucky to have one to ride! Lessons are unfortunately very expensive, I self taught myself for years with seamus and rosie, i did stable chores and other jobs in return for riding them. Then with benji his owner was a riding instructor so she gave me lessons and in return i helped out with all the horses and got to ride any of them and go to shows with her (massive dream come true and it was so much fun, i do miss those days alot!) It's my lifelong dream to own a horse too, i got that dream with red but he was just not right for me and i wasnt able to dedicate enough time to him, its such a shame but he's happier in his new home i feel and one day when im ready and in a better position i'll be able to buy another horse 



selina20 said:


> My colt Phoenix


phoenix is just beautiful, i love the blue eyes, hes a stunning boy, are you keeping him entire or gelding eventually?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

YoshiHCG said:


> phoenix is just beautiful, i love the blue eyes, hes a stunning boy, are you keeping him entire or gelding eventually?


Hes being licensed as a stallion next year and we have got a stud wanting to use him in his 1st season because he is such an improvement on his dad who is getting on a bit. Have had a lot of interest but will be colour testing him to prove his colour. Hes either cremello or perlino with perlino the more likely. Am also looking for a nice broodmare for him because my best mare happens to be his mum lol


----------



## YoshiHCG (Feb 21, 2012)

selina20 said:


> Hes being licensed as a stallion next year and we have got a stud wanting to use him in his 1st season because he is such an improvement on his dad who is getting on a bit. Have had a lot of interest but will be colour testing him to prove his colour. Hes either cremello or perlino with perlino the more likely. Am also looking for a nice broodmare for him because my best mare happens to be his mum lol


Oh nice one, i bet he will make some beautiful babies, will definitely be good to colour test him  hope the foals keep his blue eyes, they're something else!  ahaa better get hunting for a new mare then  perfect excuse to shop!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

YoshiHCG said:


> Oh nice one, i bet he will make some beautiful babies, will definitely be good to colour test him  hope the foals keep his blue eyes, they're something else!  ahaa better get hunting for a new mare then  perfect excuse to shop!


Hes a double cream dilute which is where the blue eyes come from. If bred with a mare with a single dilute cream gene (buckskin, palomino and smoky black) you will get a double dilute foal like him


----------



## YoshiHCG (Feb 21, 2012)

I'd be interested in one of his foals, my mum loves Palominos  My plan is to save for a 15hh-16hh gypsy style cob, any kind of pie/skewbald or blagdon. Mare then breed to either a friesian or another gypsy cob


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

YoshiHCG said:


> I'd be interested in one of his foals, my mum loves Palominos  My plan is to save for a 15hh-16hh gypsy style cob, any kind of pie/skewbald or blagdon. Mare then breed to either a friesian or another gypsy cob


You want to look into the silver line vanners. They are lovely.

Ill be selling any colts i get. His mum is currently in foal to his dad again for next year.

The only issue i have with vanners is that they seem very prone to colds and flu etc. Their immune system seems to be rubbish compared to some breeds


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

No contributions to this thread for a while, but I had to share this!!

This is last year's Sombrero Horse Drive in Colorado. What a sight!!!


Sombrero Horses Through Maybell May 6,2012 - YouTube


And if you like Arabs, take a look at his other video on You Tube!


----------



## YoshiHCG (Feb 21, 2012)

This thread has died down so lets get it back up 

I found my perfect mare everyone. Except she belongs to my instructor who won't sell  Ah well I still get to ride her. She's a gorgeous skewbald cob  My instructor is going to breed her to 2 stallions in the future - Tiger Tim and The Scoundrel. Check them out  beautiful boys and winning plenty so hopefully the offspring will inherit some of that winning! 

How is everyone in the horsey world?  any spills/thrills/news/photos to sharee?


----------



## YoshiHCG (Feb 21, 2012)

whos going to the great dorset steam fair? ill be there with the shires  

one of my instructors shires won the heavy horse championship at ellingham this year  brilliant win

kinda want my own now :3 they so fluffy o.o


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

YoshiHCG said:


> whos going to the great dorset steam fair? ill be there with the shires
> 
> one of my instructors shires won the heavy horse championship at ellingham this year  brilliant win
> 
> kinda want my own now :3 they so fluffy o.o


Wish i was am looking at a shire stallion for next year for our drum mare


----------



## YoshiHCG (Feb 21, 2012)

you can't beat a shire in my opinion  
can't wait to go, will be good to just relax and spend all day fussing the giants hehe. and helping with the steam engine when i can...
gotta help get him ready for showing on the saturday, early start and lots of grooming -.-


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

YoshiHCG said:


> you can't beat a shire in my opinion
> can't wait to go, will be good to just relax and spend all day fussing the giants hehe. and helping with the steam engine when i can...
> gotta help get him ready for showing on the saturday, early start and lots of grooming -.-


Her grandad is Edingale Mascot


----------



## YoshiHCG (Feb 21, 2012)

selina20 said:


> Her grandad is Edingale Mascot


what a stunner 

does anyone else own heavy horses on hereee?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Photo of the lady showing off her baby


----------



## YoshiHCG (Feb 21, 2012)

selina20 said:


> Photo of the lady showing off her baby


oh bless she looks so proud like yep you see that there? i made that!

what breed? 

cute little foalyy


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

YoshiHCG said:


> oh bless she looks so proud like yep you see that there? i made that!
> 
> what breed?
> 
> cute little foalyy


the mare is out of the famous drum horse Galway Warrior who was out of Edingale Mascot and her mum was a Derwin bred welsh sec D cross tb.

The foalie is out of her to an Irish Draught stallion Embla Kestrel


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Some of the other ponios

Phantom our British Spotted Pony stallion



Pluto one of Phantoms sons



Archie our few spot colt



Alisia one of our spot bred brood mares



Lottie another one of our broodmares and full sister to Alisia



Geronimo another one of Phantoms colts and his mum Boo



Close up of Geronimo showing his ginger beard 



Inca and foalie


----------



## YoshiHCG (Feb 21, 2012)

I loveee lottie and inca, beautiful

watched lone ranger last night, i now want a cremello! or a quarter horse to ride western  damn western films!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

YoshiHCG said:


> I loveee lottie and inca, beautiful
> 
> watched lone ranger last night, i now want a cremello! or a quarter horse to ride western  damn western films!


I have a cremello and his eyes are freaky lol. He is part saddlbred though XD

Lottie is in foal to another stallion we have and Inca is just a beast lol


----------



## YoshiHCG (Feb 21, 2012)

Inca is indeed a beast.

Well i've tried very hard to find Red, I contacted the people I sold him to who turned out to be not very nice people, they sold red shortly after saying he was just what they were looking for and won't tell me where, I have an inkling he was put to sleep as he trashed their cart and wouldn't behave  poor boy I regret it so much now, just goes to show some people are not what they seem! They only said he went off to be a companion and to not text them again. very cruel people as all I wanted was to know where he was. Eitherway hes not with them anymore, if he was PTS then he's out of pain from being misunderstood and if he isnt hopefully hes happy in a field living his days out, I won't stop trying to find him though...

I at least know where my 3 old main loan ponies are from when I was younger. Benji is in a forever home but has hip problems now  Rosie is with a family near me but doesn't get ridden much anymore but until I get a car I can't go visit, they said they'll probably sell her in the next few years for a ridiculous price :/ and Seamus is with a fantastic young girl doing everything! He's such a superstar bless him, and when I get my car I can go see him and ride him! Just asked her what her plans are for when she outgrows him, may get a chance to have my superstar back? who knows


----------

